# Happy & safe 4th



## Barren Realms 007 (Jul 4, 2011)

I hope everyone has a happy and safe 4th.


----------



## stihl88 (Jul 4, 2011)

Happy 4th of July over their guys... Set a rocket or two off for me.


----------



## Claudie (Jul 4, 2011)

We have lost the freedom to use fireworks to celebrate Independence Day here, but it's for our safety.... :|


----------



## Lou (Jul 4, 2011)

Claudie said:


> We have lost the freedom to use fireworks to celebrate Independence Day here, but it's for our safety.... :|




Ah, yes, I love it when it's for my own safety!


Why does it feel that every 4th of July there is less and less freedom to celebrate? I call it Remembrance Day, in remembrance of when I could light off fire crackers legally in the state 

I suppose if I'd blown my fingers off I'd probably sing a different tune?


----------



## joem (Jul 4, 2011)

Have a happy july forth from the guy in the north.


----------



## wrecker45 (Jul 4, 2011)

happy 4th of july from the other guy in the north. :mrgreen: ...Jim


----------



## Claudie (Jul 4, 2011)

Lou said:


> Claudie said:
> 
> 
> > We have lost the freedom to use fireworks to celebrate Independence Day here, but it's for our safety.... :|
> ...



Ah, but you would have been able to do that legally....
How safe do we need to be? If we get much safer we will be required to use safety belts on the toilet. :|


----------



## floppy (Jul 4, 2011)

Happy 4th everyone.


----------



## stihl88 (Jul 4, 2011)

Claudie said:


> We have lost the freedom to use fireworks to celebrate Independence Day here, but it's for our safety.... :|



Ahhh, that's why they've banned it here then? :lol: 

Take a look at this short article on safety, I'm not saying it's funny in the slightest but very ironic.

http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/43624650/ns/us_news-life/?gt1=43001


----------



## Claudie (Jul 4, 2011)

He may be dead, but he died a free man.


----------

